# New S13 owner with a few questions (and I have searched)



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

What's up? I just bought my '90 SE hatchback a few days and I've been researching upgrades and have a few questions. First up, 300zx brake swap. I get the basics but I have a few questions. Do the calipers simply bolt up to the stock front spindles or do you need a 300zx caliper braket (IE, could I just go buy some reman units from a parts store rather than searching for junkyard parts). Also, I know you can redrill the rotors but are there aftermarket rotors with the correct bolt pattern or perferably 2 piece rotors with a 240/4 lug inner hat with an outer 300zx rotor. Also, with the prop valve built into the MC, is there any particular 300zx MC that's desriable (specifically the 1" vs 1" 1/16", I know to look for the nabco version) when using 300zx front brakes and stock 240 rears. Any particular set of pads people have had good success with?

I'm also curious if there is a factory Nissan service manual available anywhere, either online or perferably a print version? I've been a Honda guy for a few years now (have a '98 Civic EX daily driver and had a '92 hatchback with a GS-R motor for a while) and we have a factory service manual made by Helm's that covers everything, wiring diagrams, torque specs, torque sequence, disassembly, troubleshooting ... I'm hoping there's something available for Nissan's too (aside from something like Hayes or Chiltons). Thanks for any replies, hope to find a new home here. Seeya.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey man, congrats on the purchase!! 

Looks like we have a lot in common. I am a Honda guys too. My name is Andy. Also, I JUST received my Helm's manual for my Prelude in the mail today. Now I am looking for a 240SX too. This is too funny!!

Anyway, as I tell the people on the other car forums, drive your car for a while and see if it is necessary to upgrade.


----------



## Yeahkillah (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah ive got the service manual on my comp. email...instant message .if you want it :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

from personal experience, it is necessary to upgrade. hte stock brakes suck really bad.i have new pads and the brakes just do not stop the car like it should.300zx brakes are a must have at some point in time. opium has the FSM. search around. hes posted the link to it many times. you download it for free. i think its actually on zeroyon.com or something


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its in the 240sxforums.com FAQ


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Andy, what's going on? Tresure that Helm's man, it's worth it's weight in gold. I also recommend driving a car before just choosing a random upgrade but I can already tell the brakes are going to need to improve (as well as finding new wheels because the bling bling chrome on there from the last owner just isn't cutting it).

YeahKillah, I just added you to my AIM list and I'll see if I can get that copy of the manual off you. Do you know who created the orignal? Free online versions are great, but not much of a substitue for something you can stick on the roof of the car while your in the garage, even if you do have to spend a little money.

Kelso, my brakes at this point seem sufficent considering I have a KA24E with a completely shot clutch but I'm planning an SR20 swap soon and I'd like to have the rest of the car at least at a leve to match the engine. Do you know anything else about the 300zx upgrade, specifically is a caliper braket nessicary and are 2 piece rotors available anywhere?

kaptiankrollio, thanks for the link, I'll have to check it out in depth later. They have a 300zx upgrade article on the front page but it's not a clickable link (maybe I have to be a member first). I got work in the morning so I'll have to try it later. Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate it.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

http://srswap.com/ 

they have a kit with the rotors pre-driller for a 4 lug, i don't think the kit is a bad price at all, but if you want just the rotors, they have those too, but you should ask them to drill them for you if need that; i'm guessing they would charge for it as well...


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the link. The price on there ($599) doesn't seem that unreasonable but I'm going shop around and see what I can come up with. Looks like lots of good looking info on that site, I'll have to browse through it later.


----------



## redamnavit (Jul 23, 2004)

Everyone hypes the 300zx brake upgrade but unless you're doing some serious track driving its probably overkill. Before you decide (and as noted before, driving is the best way to decide) search around for the Q45 brake upgrade. The calipers bolt to your current spindles, the stock brake lines work, it fits under a wider variety of wheels, and the brake balance isn't skewed to the point of needing to switch master cylinders.

If this is entirely a street car and you're just looking to improve things a bit, maxima brakes are a nice upgrade. They were stock on the 180sx. Single piston but larger and a larger rotor as well.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been considering going with an alternative brake upgrade but I think I may just do the 300zx front setup. With a little luck this car will hopefully see some tracktime (aside from just a drag strip) and with 156k miles on the clock, a switch to a replacement/new/reman master cylinder is probably a worthwhile expense. I am concerned with wheel clearance but all I have right now are the chrome MOMO wheels the last owner put on and look like crap (probably weigh a ton too, I have't pulled one yet) so I'll just make sure my new set of wheels will be the proper size and offset.

In case anyone's reading this and is interested, I just got back from getting it inspected (PA is nice for this "brakes work" "yep" "here's your sticker") and stopped by my local advanced auto parts. Reman calipers from a '91 Turbo 300zx (which should be the aluminum 30mm units) are going to be around $250 (minus $70 if I had cores which I won't). There were 2 listings for '91 MC's, one up to 2/91 and one for cars after that date. They are $104 and $115 respectively, I'm not really sure which brand (nabco or tokico) or what size (1" or 1 1/16") but that's not unreasonable. It didn't have any more detailed listings beyond the years they fit. I haven't heard anything about changing the brake booster itself so I'm assuming they're the same. I still need to do a little more research before I got buying parts though.


----------



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

redamnavit said:


> Everyone hypes the 300zx brake upgrade but unless you're doing some serious track driving its probably overkill. Before you decide (and as noted before, driving is the best way to decide) search around for the Q45 brake upgrade. The calipers bolt to your current spindles, the stock brake lines work, it fits under a wider variety of wheels, and the brake balance isn't skewed to the point of needing to switch master cylinders.
> 
> If this is entirely a street car and you're just looking to improve things a bit, maxima brakes are a nice upgrade. They were stock on the 180sx. Single piston but larger and a larger rotor as well.


hey i'm new and i hate to bring up old threads,but i was worndering what year maxima did you get the brakes off of? i have a 90.


----------

